# a pesar de eso



## Luchjo

> Er hatte einen Kater. Er ist ihm zum Trotz zur Arbeit gegangen.
> Es ist Regen gefallen. Sie sind ihm zum Trotz zum Picknick gegangen.


¿Están bien construidas estas frases para decir '_Tenía resaca. Fue al trabajo a pesar de eso_' (ihm = dem Kater) y 'C_aía la lluvia. Fueron a un picnic a pesar de eso_' (ihm = dem Regen)? Es para verificar mi buen uso de _ihm zum Trotz _como equivalentes de _Trotz seines Katers, ungeachtet seines Katers, _etc. Gracias.


----------



## elroy

A mí no me suena muy idiomático en tus ejemplos. Yo diría “trotzdem”.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> A mí no me suena muy idiomático en tus ejemplos.
> Yo diría _*“trotzdem”.    *_


*Tenía resaca. Fue al trabajo a pesar de eso*

_Er hatte einen Kater. _
*Trotzdem/dennoch/dessen ungeachtet/nichtsdestotrotz* *(trotz dieses Umstandes)*_ ist er zur Arbeit gegangen_

„_*Obwohl" *_er einen Kater hatte_*, *ist er zur Arbeit gegangen_
„_*Obwohl" *_er einen Kater hatte_*, *ging er zur Arbeit

*Caía la lluvia. Fueron a un picnic a pesar de eso*_

 Es hat geregnet/Es regnete_. Sie machten *„trotzdem“* ein Picknick _
*„Obwohl“*_ es regnete, machten sie ein Picknick_* etc...*


----------



## Alemanita

Como ya dijeron erloy y Tonerl, se usa "trotzdem" en las frases que propusiste.
A mí me suena "zum Trotz" sólo en ejemplos como:

- "Warum hat denn Anton alle Hemden, die du gewaschen, gebügelt, gefaltet und weggelegt hast, in die Reinigung gebracht?"
- "Das macht er mir zum Trotz. Er weiß, dass mich das verletzt."

En el sentido: lo hace para llevarme la contraria, para provocarme.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> _*Das macht er mir zum Trotz*_. Er weiß, dass mich das verletzt.


 
_*zum Trotz(e) (trotz allem, trotz alledem):

einer Sache zum Trotz 
dir zum Trotz
ungeachtet*_ _*eines bestimmten Umstandes zum Trotz
unabhängig davon 
abgesehen davon  

Diesen Vorgaben "zum Trotz" konnte die Bank...

Allen technischen, inhaltlichen und formalen Wandlungen und Trends "zum Trotz" ...

Allen Widerständen "zum Trotz" ...

Dem sinkenden Ölpreis "zum Trotz" ... etc.

trotzdem:

Er hatte einen Kater. Ungeachtet dessen, ist er trotzdem zur Arbeit gegangn/ging er trotzdem zur Arbeit.

Er hatte einen Kater. Unabhängig davon, ist er trotzdem zur Arbeiot gegangen.

Er hatte einen Kater. Abgesehen davon, ist er trotzdem zur Arbeit gegangen.

Como la palabra "gracias" parece ser una palabra extraña para Luchjo, he hecho este esfuerzo exclusivamente para los estudiantes de alemán que quieran aprender el alemán "de verdad" !!! *_


----------



## Luchjo

Por lo que menciona Alemanita entiendo que _mir zum Trotz, dir zum Trotz, _etc. solo se usa con personas y que ese uso idiomático con _einen Kater haben _no cuadra. Pero luego Tonerl con el ejemplo de _Diesen Vorgaben "zum Trotz" konnte die Bank... _me da a entender que sí se puede con cosas también.

Ya que me han dado más ejemplos buenos de frases concesivas con los dos contextos que propongo, permítanme preguntarles si las siguientes tambien están bien escritas y suenan naturales:



> Er ist trotz seines Katers zur Arbeit gegangen.
> Trotz seines Katers ist er zur Arbeit gegangen.
> Sie sind trotz des Regens zum Picknick gegangen.
> Trotz des Regens sind sie zum Picknick gegangen.
> 
> Er ist ungeachtet seines Katers zur Arbeit gegangen.
> Ungeachtet seines Katers ist er zur Arbeit gegangen.
> Sie sind ungeachtet des Regens zum Picknick gegangen.
> Ungeachtet des Regens sind sie zum Picknick gegangen.



También quisiera saber si en el ejemplo de Tonnerl _Er hatte einen Kater. Trotzdem ist er zur Arbeit gegangen _puede ir coma en vez de punto. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

Luchjo said:


> También quisiera saber si en el ejemplo de Tonnerl _Er hatte einen Kater. Trotzdem ist er zur Arbeit gegangen _puede ir coma en vez de punto


_Er hatte einen Kater,_*"trotzdem"*_ ist er zur Arbeit gegangen.  

*Konzessive Satzverbindungen*_:
t_*rotz - zum Trotz*

*Trotz des heftigen Regens (=Genitiv)
ohne Artikel: Trotz heftigem Regen (=Dativ) 

"Trotz" des schlechten Wetters gingen wir spazieren.
Dem schlechten Wetter "zum Trotz" gingen wir spazieren 

Nachgestelltes „zum Trotz“ klingt gehobener und kommt in der Umgangssprache  kaum vor !*_


----------



## Alemanita

Luchjo said:


> Ya que me han dado más ejemplos buenos de frases concesivas con los dos contextos que propongo, permítanme preguntarles si las siguientes tambien están bien escritas y suenan naturales:


Están bien escritas y suenan naturales. Yo las usaría en el lenguaje escrito; las frases con "ungeachtet" son de estilo bastante elevado.


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> Er hatte einen Kater. Abgesehen davon, ist er trotzdem zur Arbeit gegangen.


No le veo mucho sentido al "abgesehen davon" en este contexto. Significa algo así como "al margen de eso", cuando lo adecuado es "a pesar de eso", que se parece más a "ungeachtet dessen". Pero nótese que es una expresión bastante formal, del lenguaje escrito más bien elevado.


----------



## Tonerl

_*abgesehen davondavon abgesehen)
dessen ungeachtet 
trotzdem 
trotz alledem 
nichtsdestotrotz 
unabhängig davon

Por qué afirmas que mi frase:

"Er hatte einen Kater. Davon abgesehen, ist er trotzdem zur Arbeit gegangen" no tiene sentido ?*_


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl, tal vez es excesivo decir que no tiene sentido, pero en cualquier caso no tiene un sentido concesivo, como lo tienen _trotz, trotzdem, obwohl (otra opción que me parece que nadie ha propuesto: Obwohl er einen Kater hatte, ist er . . . ) . El sentido de "abgesehen davon" es diferente. DUDEN STILWÖRTERBUCH: *abgesehen davon, dass . .. (außerdem); davon abgesehen (im übrigen); von Einzelfällen abgesehen; abgesehen von (außer) dieser Tatsache.* -- wörtlich abgetippt, (teilweise möglicherweise alte Rechtschreibung),_
Y me invento otro ejemplo para que quede más claro el contraste:
_---- Er hatte einen Kater, trotzdem ist er zur Arbeit gegangen.
---- Abgesehen davon, dass er einen Kater hatte, hatte er sich einen Knöchel verstaucht, aber er musste unbedingt zur Arbeit._


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias de nuevo, y por la aclaración de _abgesehen davon_. _Obwohl er einen Kater hatte, ist er . . . _sí la propuso Tonerl al principio.


----------



## anahiseri

Luchjo said:


> Gracias de nuevo, y por la aclaración de _abgesehen davon_. _Obwohl er einen Kater hatte, ist er . . . _sí la propuso Tonerl al principio.


Efectivamente, gracias por señalarlo.
Perdona, Tonerl, no lo recordaba.


----------

